# Where to begin?



## teamsolara (Oct 30, 2013)

Some friends and I want to contribute to the code, and looking at the code as well as the forums, there doesn't seem an obvious place to start coding or bugfixing.  We were wondering if someone could point us in the direction of a starting point for code development.  We already have it compiling and up to date, but I was wondering if we could get some direction or suggestions for a place to start development.

Thanks guys, we're looking forward to contributing.

--Team Solara


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2013)

Github:  https://github.com/jp9000/OBS

However, the application is in the process of being rewritten in (had to be done unfortunately), the new project is here:
https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio

Here's more about why: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/blob/master/README


----------



## teamsolara (Oct 30, 2013)

So if the application is being re-written, is there any place where we could help out with this development?  We're no coding experts, but we'd love to help ease the process, even if it's only a little bit

-ts


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm always looking for able programmers.  I'm sure we could work out something some way or another.  For the rewrite it's mostly on me right now though admittedly.  Talk to me anytime, here, email, or IRC (#obsproject on quakenet)


----------



## teamsolara (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the info.  Is there an email list for developers?  I've taken a look at the list of bugs on github, so we might try to tackle some of those in the future.

Thanks for all the work you've done on this project, it has gone very far since its humble beginnings.

-ts


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2013)

Admittedly there's currently no mailing list, most of us communicate real time via IRC.  A mailing list for the new project will probably be necessary at some point as it's been requested before.  If you have any questions or just want to yell at me, feel free to do so any time.


----------

